# Back against the wall



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm currently on the job where the forman trust me and has me as his second in command. My Forman sits in our warm shanti all day while I report to him after each task is done. Then he gives me another task for the men. Problem is the guys are all older than me and don't respect my position. They ofter call me kid instead of my name. It bothers me and I don't like it. My Forman has instructed me to send anyone home who doesn't like the fact that I'm in charge. Hate to be a jerk but I think I might have to start sending guys home as of tomorrow


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Obviously they don't respect you. Buy them all lunch.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Send em home kid


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Quit being a ***** and they might stop calling you kid.

Second in command...seriously?


These are your issues. Sending someone home isn't gonna help anything except you ego.

Tough love ^


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

What they said..and I'll add grow a pair. :whistling2::laughing:

You do NOT want a reputation as a whiner, either with those under you or with the foreman or the GC. 

A large part of being an effective supervisor is learning how to deal with people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

FlyingSparks said:


> Obviously they don't respect you. Buy them all lunch.


I'm not buying them ****. They pissed me off today and I told them that they were headed in the direction of being fired. They kind of shaped up but I still since a little attitude. I'm on edge so hopefully nobody pushes my buttons tomorrow


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Sunny 1 said:


> Hey guys! I'm currently on the job where the forman trust me and has me as his second in command. My Forman sits in our warm shanti all day while I report to him after each task is done. Then he gives me another task for the men. Problem is the guys are all older than me and don't respect my position. They ofter call me kid instead of my name. It bothers me and I don't like it. My Forman has instructed me to send anyone home who doesn't like the fact that I'm in charge. Hate to be a jerk but I think I might have to start sending guys home as of tomorrow


 
Suck it up and grow some balls. Who cares what they call you.


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

220/221 said:


> Quit being a ***** and they might stop calling you kid.
> 
> Second in command...seriously?
> 
> ...


Point well taken. I just never liked to see anyone get fired, now I would hate to have to be the one to fire anyone or send them home for that matter. But these guys are forcing my hand. But thanks for the push 220


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Make an example out of the first one who gives you a problem in front of everyone else. Start off with a stern audible warning and state to him you are the one left with the responsibility of overseeing the job, you will be treated with respect and if he or anyone else has a problem with that, there is the door, don't let it hit you in the ass on your way out.


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

mxslick said:


> What they said..and I'll add grow a pair. :whistling2::laughing:
> 
> You do NOT want a reputation as a whiner, either with those under you or with the foreman or the GC.
> 
> A large part of being an effective supervisor is learning how to deal with people. :thumbsup:


Thanks and I'm on it


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

How old are you sonny boy?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

It sounds like you have a big head. Aren't you the one who seriously f'ed up an order because you were late for the job?

I'd question the authority you think you have. Just because a foreman tells you to do something, doesn't mean you really have that power. Firing someone? Forget it...:whistling2:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Unless your job description, or title said you were in charge, you are just another grunt like me, and I would give you crap too.


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> It sounds like you have a big head. Aren't you the one who seriously f'ed up an order because you were late for the job?
> 
> I'd question the authority you think you have. Just because a foreman tells you to do something, doesn't mean you really have that power. Firing someone? Forget it...:whistling2:


Yea I f'ed up a delivery but I guess u never made a mistake. Sorry I'm not perfect. But I work hard, and get **** done. My Forman and my boss love me. That's why they give me so many opportunity's to advance


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

jbfan said:


> Unless your job description, or title said you were in charge, you are just another grunt like me, and I would give you crap too.


Well I feel sorry for those guys that agree with you, because tomorrow their going home


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Just do not buy crappy chinese food, that will be sure to piss them off more.


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

jbfan said:


> Unless your job description, or title said you were in charge, you are just another grunt like me, and I would give you crap too.


On top of everything my boss gave me a 3 dollar raise to be second in command. So either I step up or step dowb


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been running jobs since 1998 as a foreman before going on my own. I've had no problem dealing with problems. I sent a guy on a rooftop all day long at 100 degree heat because he was a arsehole trying to undermine me and sabatoge the working morale of the rest of the crew. When that didn't work I used public humiliation since he was a small man, I left him in the center of a room on a column 12' up to do a pull. He was hanging off the rope trying to get it to budge. I told the feeder not to help. One of the carpenters walked over, put his arm arouynd the rope and pulled 4' out. The room burst out in laughter , he threw his pliers, ran out the door and requested to be placed on another site. My job was done without any words or violence.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Well I feel sorry for those guys that agree with you, because tomorrow their going home


I'd be careful, there are laws about who can send who home. I'm being entirely serious here. You start flexing muscles you think you have only to find out that you aren't as strong as you think you are...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Yea I f'ed up a delivery but I guess u never made a mistake. Sorry I'm not perfect. But I work hard, and get **** done. My Forman and my boss love me. That's why they give me so many opportunity's to advance


With your attitude you're going to find yourself upside down in a dumpster one of these days. Hopefully, you'll discover a dictionary while you're down there.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Give them crap right back. If you send one home or get them fired. That will not be a smart move in your career. You will be labeled has a " young punk" " kiss arse" etc. This rep will follow you the rest of your career in the area


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Hey guys! I'm currently on the job where the forman trust me and has me as his second in command. My Forman sits in our warm shanti all day while I report to him after each task is done. Then he gives me another task for the men. Problem is the guys are all older than me and don't respect my position. They ofter call me kid instead of my name. It bothers me and I don't like it. My Forman has instructed me to send anyone home who doesn't like the fact that I'm in charge. Hate to be a jerk but I think I might have to start sending guys home as of tomorrow


You're kinda a whiner. From wanting a bonus for sending your boss 1 panel change, messing up an order, now this rant. You wouldn't last long on my crew, maybe a few hours. You sound kinda like a brown noser who is a yes man to your bosses, but haven't earned the respect from the other workers. Second in command? Who talks like that its not the enterprise and you're no riker. How does the carrier pigeon get the idea he should be able to fire somebody?


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> You're kinda a whiner. From wanting a bonus for sending your boss 1 panel change, messing up an order, now this rant. You wouldn't last long on my crew, maybe a few hours. You sound kinda like a brown noser who is a yes man to your bosses, but haven't earned the respect from the other workers. Second in command? Who talks like that its not the enterprise and you're no riker. How does the carrier pigeon get the idea he should be able to fire somebody?


Humm, who whines more than the IBEW?


----------



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

You should ask your boss to pay for some training classes on how to deal with people, if he likes you as much as you say he does he should have no problem helping out. I think your meaning of the word "respect" is flawed. I don't respect a guy who fires people to earn respect, I respect the guy who can communicate well with others and take a little crap once in awhile. I was a young foreman and I gave the older guys the respect they deserved and we got along great. They never had a problem with me telling them what projects to do. I never had to threaten to fire anyone.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> You're kinda a whiner. From wanting a bonus for sending your boss 1 panel change, messing up an order, now this rant. You wouldn't last long on my crew, maybe a few hours. You sound kinda like a brown noser who is a yes man to your bosses, but haven't earned the respect from the other workers. Second in command? Who talks like that its not the enterprise and you're no riker. How does the carrier pigeon get the idea he should be able to fire somebody?


These union guys are in front of my job every morning crying and looking for work. Local 3 won't be looking for apprentice for the next 2 years. That's sad


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

That's an awful lot of union bashing for someone who said....



Sunny 1 said:


> Although *I wish I was a union guy myself*, however most guys "I know" that's in the union, don't take the trade serious enough for my liking. One thing that bothers me is a electrician that's only here for the money. Meanwhile they hate the trade


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe indian food would be better.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

Sunny 1 said:


> Humm, who whines more than the IBEW?





Sunny 1 said:


> These union guys are in front of my job every morning crying and looking for work. Local 3 won't be looking for apprentice for the next 2 years. That's sad


 How do you go from whining like a little girl about the big kids picking on you to union bashing? Get a clue kid:laughing:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Humm, who whines more than the IBEW?


You.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Hey guys! I'm currently on the job where the forman trust me and has me as his second in command. My Forman sits in our warm shanti all day while I report to him after each task is done. Then he gives me another task for the men. Problem is the guys are all older than me and don't respect my position. They ofter call me kid instead of my name. It bothers me and I don't like it. My Forman has instructed me to send anyone home who doesn't like the fact that I'm in charge. Hate to be a jerk but I think I might have to start sending guys home as of tomorrow


You seem more like a "go-between" and I'd have a tough time respecting a guy who tells me what to do without making decisions. Unless you can limit your trips back to the head guy and start making decisions on your own, you can bet the guys will think you are a narc, so to speak. Grow some fuzz on your peaches, make some decisions and live with the consequences. Good or bad result you have to take responsibility, and learn from success, but learn more from failure. 
Or, alternatively, fill your lunchbox with wire lube and tell your boss one of the guys did it, because that is how grown men deal with things. :whistling2:


> Humm, who whines more than the IBEW?


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Italian anyone?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I touched a nerve. He can't even stand up for himself. He just slammed the union. No wonder why the workers have no respect for him. He's a carrier pigeon who squawks yes sir.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't be surprised if YOU get fired and the next job you get some snotty nosed little messenger boy will be telling you what to do...


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

Dude your obviously in NYC, witch means there is a coffee truck on every corner correct? I would buy coffee for all your guys and tell them that you understand that your green and that they may feel marginalized or passed over but this is what it is I'm in this position and I need you guys to cooperate or I'm going to have to do what I have to do. Men respect men. Not crying children.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm calling bullchit.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I say put on your big girl panties and deal with it.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> You're kinda a whiner. From wanting a bonus for sending your boss 1 panel change, messing up an order, now this rant. You wouldn't last long on my crew, maybe a few hours. You sound kinda like a brown noser who is a yes man to your bosses, but haven't earned the respect from the other workers. Second in command? Who talks like that its not the enterprise and you're no riker. How does the carrier pigeon get the idea he should be able to fire somebody?


He's going to be like the red shirt guys, a flash in the pan!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I think we are being trolled.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Sunny 1 said:


> Yea I f'ed up a delivery but I guess u never made a mistake. Sorry I'm not perfect. But I work hard, and get **** done. My Forman and my boss love me. That's why they give me so many opportunity's to advance


Every guy here has screwed up stuff and made mistakes ("Except *me* of course"):laughing:

Read and learn and have a good laugh at yourself with the rest of us.:laughing:

It may seem harsh but there is a hidden message here,And that is* you* must learn to take the heat like the rest of us had too.

You've got a great tool ,This forum where you will get an opinion that is rated XXX, harsh and all,,,,,Learn from it you punkass snotnosed KID..:laughing:

Just kidding,,,I'm 53 and 3 months so anyone younger will be referred to as KID

You need to lay down the law and at the same time keep your cool,,,,If the guys sense that you are uneasy,Unsure and lack confidence ,THEY will take advantage of that ,So do not give them the upper hand.

When you give an assignment tell them the stock is right there and anything else you need let me know and I will get it to you ,And you had better do just that , or they will lose respect for you right off the bat.

If someone steps out of line,,,,Say to them,I'm only going to tell you this one time,,,I want your work area clean before you come looking for more work,,For example.

If they come looking for their next assignment and the previous job is not complete,,Then say thank you for your effort and tell them to pick up all of their tools and belongings and go to the shop,,That will get the respect of the rest of the men,,Because you kept your word.(I'm only going to tell you this one time)And will not yield unless your boss says so.

You must keep your cool.....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> I'm calling bullchit.


Whats the phone number?:blink::laughing:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I was made plant foreman at a young and tender age, everyone on my 13 man crew was twice my age. Every couple of months we got the crack down on: late starts, early quits, long breaks and lunches, talk.

One 60ish foreman with 40 guys went back to his crew, read them the riot act and was fired the next day.

I didn't even mention anything to my guys. One finaly came up to me and said.."aren't you supposed to say something to us?" 

At first I didn't know what he was talking about. After he explained, I said heck no you guys are doing a great job! And, walked off.

We employed 1300 people and word of what I said spread all over in no time. 

Best job I ever had.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

There is no way I will believe that any state certified journeyman electrician would listen to a guy who's been in the trade 3+ years.


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

green light said:


> How do you go from whining like a little girl about the big kids picking on you to union bashing? Get a clue kid:laughing:


Correction my friend, they are "old men". These guys have kids my age. It would hurt to have to fire these guys. But they are forcing my hand and I gotta do what I gotta do


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

After reading through your posts, I'm gonna give you another possibility of what is happening. Everybody is afraid to put a tool in your hands, but because there seems to be a lack of skilled labor in the country right now,(round here anyway) you are now in a position where your job is safe despite your lack of knowledge and skill. You now are a relay for this company and you will go no further until you pick up some skill and begin to regain respect. Then, that means your "raise" is BS, and that means we can't trust anything you say, and that means this is all troll. 
Good Luck.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Its cute you think you have that power. You may be able to suggest that these guys are not performing, but there is no way in hell you have the authority to fire anyone.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> I was made plant foreman at a young and tender age, everyone on my 13 man crew was twice my age. Every couple of months we got the crack down on: late starts, early quits, long breaks and lunches, talk.
> 
> One 60ish foreman with 40 guys went back to his crew, read them the riot act and was fired the next day.
> 
> ...


Yes I forgot to say that in my post before and the one thing the guys want to hear the most is that they are doing a great job and as foreman just saying thank you gentlemen at the end of the day goes a long way. 

Thanks for the reminder,,,Semi-Ret Electrician..


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

HawkShock said:


> After reading through your posts, I'm gonna give you another possibility of what is happening. Everybody is afraid to put a tool in your hands, but because there seems to be a lack of skilled labor in the country right now,(round here anyway) you are now in a position where your job is safe despite your lack of knowledge and skill. You now are a relay for this company and you will go no further until you pick up some skill and begin to regain respect. Then, that means your "raise" is BS, and that means we can't trust anything you say, and that means this is all troll.
> Good Luck.


You make a good point, one I thought about earlier. Maybe he was put in this position to fail. I was a contractor at a facility that there was at least two of their maintenance men in that exact situation. The guys were hired by someone outside of the maintenance department, and they were trying to prove a point. They got their wish.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

As one on the bottom of the totem pole (apprentice), I typically respect people who lead by example. Act as you want them to act. 

Having said that, isn't firing people the foreman's job?


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

owl said:


> As one on the bottom of the totem pole (apprentice), I typically respect people who lead by example. Act as you want them to act.
> 
> Having said that, isn't firing people the foreman's job?


 If you're gonna reply to the kids thread you gotta spell forman the way he does:laughing:


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> You make a good point, one I thought about earlier. Maybe he was put in this position to fail. I was a contractor at a facility that there was at least two of their maintenance men in that exact situation. The guys were hired by someone outside of the maintenance department, and they were trying to prove a point. They got their wish.


Wish me luck "laughing"


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Deep Cover said:


> You make a good point, one I thought about earlier. Maybe he was put in this position to fail. I was a contractor at a facility that there was at least two of their maintenance men in that exact situation. The guys were hired by someone outside of the maintenance department, and they were trying to prove a point. They got their wish.


Let me revert to this noodle scratcher......
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/where-land-neutral-47056/#post870996

Or this....
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/accepting-rip-off-47224/


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

I would have a problem taking orders from someone who can't spell "Foreman"


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

owl said:


> As one on the bottom of the totem pole (apprentice), I typically respect people who lead by example. Act as you want them to act.
> 
> Having said that, isn't firing people the foreman's job?


Yes it is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,"You're Fired":laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> but there is no way in hell you have the authority to fire anyone.


If he was Kaboler he would :yes: :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

HawkShock said:


> Let me revert to this noodle scratcher......
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/where-land-neutral-47056/#post870996
> 
> Or this....
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/accepting-rip-off-47224/


 Why are there four sets of lugs:001_huh::laughing: This is all starting to make sense.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

owl said:


> As one on the bottom of the totem pole (apprentice), I typically respect people who lead by example. Act as you want them to act.
> 
> Having said that, isn't firing people the foreman's job?


I was wondering when someone was going to hit on that ? Any foreman worth a lick would send these guys home himself , if in fact , there's anything wrong with their work ? I don't think that's the case here at all . This is nothing more than some older , seasoned journeyman having some fun with someone who obviously doesn't take it real well . Heed the advice of all these posts sunny . These guys know what they're talking about !


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Correction my friend, they are "old men". These guys have kids my age. It would hurt to have to fire these guys. But they are forcing my hand and I gotta do what I gotta do


Respect is earned not given to some punk kid that goes between the work area to the boss playing kissy kissy. Put in a good honest days work showing the guys you can do a great job and ignore them. You could fire them but you will get a bad reputation and the next ones could be worse than the ones you are working with now.


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

It really sounds like your foreman needs to be fired lol


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Humm, who whines more than the IBEW?


Now, now now. That was uncalled for.

In truth, if your foreman wasn't a panty wearing moron who is so fearful of the men that he hides in the trailer all day instead of doing his job you would not be in this position.

Your smart ass mouth will get you put on the ground, at least if you have real electricians on the job, so might I recommend a course of action.

Ignore the jibes and insults. Lay out the work and walk away. Be the man that the foreman is incapable of being and be calm, good natured and pleasant. Give it a few days and you will see that most of the men will mellow. The guys giving you the hardest time get the hardest nastiest jobs, but do it nicely, calmly and without avarice. 

You will be making life choices for these men and you need to do so without anger or fear. Firing someone means they may not be able to feed their family. If someone truly deserves it then do it, but keep in mind your boss hired these folks, so your boss found some merit in them in the first place. You had best be certain you are willing to put a family on the street and question your bosses judgement in one movement.

Lastly - don't pick a fight with anyone you don't know.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Hey guys! I'm currently on the job where the forman trust me and has me as his second in command. My Forman sits in our warm shanti all day while I report to him after each task is done. Then he gives me another task for the men. Problem is the guys are all older than me and don't respect my position. They ofter call me kid instead of my name. It bothers me and I don't like it. My Forman has instructed me to send anyone home who doesn't like the fact that I'm in charge. Hate to be a jerk but I think I might have to start sending guys home as of tomorrow


are you an apprentice?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> are you an apprentice?


If he is no one has told him the AIC is not a real position.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> are you an apprentice?


No he is a "Commercial/residential Jr. Electrician", whatever the hell that is.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

sounds like he's a patsy and doesn't realize it. dumpy egomaniacs eager to lead make great fall guys


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

eejack said:


> Now, now now. That was uncalled for.
> 
> In truth, if your foreman wasn't a panty wearing moron who is so fearful of the men that he hides in the trailer all day instead of doing his job you would not be in this position.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

You aren't an effective leader until you see your name associated with doing bad things to animals written in the porta john.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunny, reading some of your older posts you claim to be a fourth year apprentice. Are you going to school, or are you saying 4th year just because you have 4 years experience. You say the 'bosses' are 'advancing' you because you do such a good job, now you are second in command behind the foreman. 
1-what type of cracker jack company puts an apprentice in charge of ANYONE, let alone real journeyman?
2-maybe you're mistaking someone giving you more responsibility for power.
Maybe foreman says-you are my material/gopher guy- 'go tell such and such to start the 3" run'- etc.
If you're giving journeyman **** because you are on some power trip and still an apprentice, no wonder they don't respect you. If you were on one of my jobs stirring up crap with my good mechanics as an apprentice, and you tried to send one of them home, I'd laugh and probably send you home. 
Don't be surprised if you're put in check by the foreman when all the men start to resent/complain about you. Respect is earned. I was a young foreman, I always treated my guys well, and every guy who has worked for me has busted their ass for me. 
When people realize that you actually do know your ****, they will start to respect you. If your position was not earned and you don't really know your ****-well, it looks like you've already experienced that outcome.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> I've been running jobs since 1998 as a foreman before going on my own. I've had no problem dealing with problems. I sent a guy on a rooftop all day long at 100 degree heat because he was a arsehole trying to undermine me and sabatoge the working morale of the rest of the crew. When that didn't work I used public humiliation since he was a small man, I left him in the center of a room on a column 12' up to do a pull. He was hanging off the rope trying to get it to budge. I told the feeder not to help. One of the carpenters walked over, put his arm arouynd the rope and pulled 4' out. The room burst out in laughter , he threw his pliers, ran out the door and requested to be placed on another site. My job was done without any words or violence.


Excellent examples of the efficacy of insiduosly calculated intimidation Doc, it's an aquired attribute true leaders learn to hone .....

~CS~


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

di11igaf said:


> Sunny, reading some of your older posts you claim to be a fourth year apprentice. Are you going to school, or are you saying 4th year just because you have 4 years experience. You say the 'bosses' are 'advancing' you because you do such a good job, now you are second in command behind the foreman.
> 1-what type of cracker jack company puts an apprentice in charge of ANYONE, let alone real journeyman?
> 2-maybe you're mistaking someone giving you more responsibility for power.
> Maybe foreman says-you are my material/gopher guy- 'go tell such and such to start the 3" run'- etc.
> ...


Two words for you big fella "East Coast"


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

knowshorts said:


> No he is a "Commercial/residential Jr. Electrician", whatever the hell that is.


It means that I'm a electrician with a lot more to learn


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> It means that I'm a electrician with a lot more to learn


Apprentice or jman?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> It means that I'm a electrician with a lot more to learn


Hahahahahahahah. You're a piece of work. No one is this stupid. We have to be getting trolled.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> It means that I'm a electrician with a lot more to learn


Realizing that , is a step in the right direction ! Letting these guys see that they're getting to you is your first mistake . Bust their stones back and try to act like " one of the guys " . That will go a long way with most seasoned guys and they'll respect it an do a better job for you . I was also once a young foreman and only ever had a problem with one guy . We butted heads a few times , but when he saw I knew what I was talking about , he went out of his way to please me ! Either way , you're getting a learning experience out of this and based on how you handle it and the outcome , you'll either walk away saying " that worked out well " , or " ok , I'll never handle a problem like that again " , lol ! Seriously though , the actual job foreman should be handling any personnel issues and not leaving it to anyone else ! He sounds like a typical " trailer foreman " that needs to get out a d see what's being built every once in a while ! Good luck !


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well Sunny 1, 

methinks you may wish to consider the possibility you're being played by a foreskin _(because that's how i spell it)_ having an axe to grind.....

~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Sunny 1 said:


> I'm not buying them ****. They pissed me off today and I told them that they were headed in the direction of being fired. They kind of shaped up but I still since a little attitude. I'm on edge so hopefully nobody pushes my buttons tomorrow


"Pushing my buttons?"
My daughter in law says that all the time. 


Oh ya, sorry kid, you were talking about problems with the guys? I didn't mean to get off track.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Weekend warriors, those chosen to be "in charge" for the week end are never taken seriously and should be very careful. 

Many good careers have ended on such week ends.

The most telling statement I've ever heard is "I would work for free if I could be in charge".


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Just remember rule 3...Be nice!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojPVOhHhwnk


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

based on the previous posts mentioned, I honestly think the kid is for real. but again, who knows.

anyhow, I stand by my initial post. fire em. you will see the wheels in action, and perhaps the extent of what you think is your power.

that being said, as others have indicated, there is more than one way to skin a cat. if you are for real, you are going through "trial by fire". you need to figure out how to act. you need to pick up skills, as others have said, and not just management skills - knowledge of how to read plans, manuals, look up info on the internet so you can accomplish your job, proper wiring methods, and an assortment of other valuable job skills specific to being an electrician, besides the skills of running crews. 

just to clue you in a little - if you are going to pick someone to make an example of, make sure you have good reasons and evidence (late to work 3 days in a row, etc), before randomly firing guys that are making the company money. And keep in mind, at some point the company really doesn't care about you, the other guys, who has an ego problem, who ordered the wrong parts, or most anything you are dealing with - they are there to make money and try to have a good reputation with the client to get more work and make even more money. If you or your workers get in the way of that, none of you will have jobs.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ibtl!!


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Apprentice or jman?


Still considered a apprentice based on the # of years i've been in the field. But what about my skill level? I reed plans, and bend pipe just as well as any journeyman on the job. Not too confident in the mechanical room but Im coming along. I handle myself well and have the ability to work alone. Therefore I hate being called an apprentice/helper


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

you 'reed' plans but apparently not a dictionary:jester:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Sunny 1 said:


> Still considered a apprentice based on the # of years i've been in the field. But what about my skill level? I reed plans, and bend pipe just as well as any journeyman on the job. Not too confident in the mechanical room but Im coming along. I handle myself well and have the ability to work alone. Therefore I hate being called an apprentice/helper


You are what you are until you become what you have strived for. 

btw: no one "reed's" the plans.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> You are what you are until you become what you have strived for.
> 
> btw: no one "reed's" the plans.


That looks good for lunch...:laughing:

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That looks good for lunch...:laughing:
> 
> Attached Thumbnails http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachments/f17/22248d1360685300-zombie-attack-image-154513538.jpg


I had 3 at the shop this morning.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I had 3 at the shop this morning.


That's going to be lunch for me..:laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

*OP'ster*

I only made it to the 2nd page of posts, so if I'm repeating, sorry.

To the OP, go immediately to the library and check this book out, and read it quickly.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I only made it to the 2nd page of posts, so if I'm repeating, sorry.
> 
> To the OP, go immediately to the library and check this book out, and read it quickly.


This is page 2...

You can set your account to 50 posts per page...:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My old boss had good use for me, any employee who failed the grade was given an option, they could resign or they could be placed on my crew. Saved him on unemployment tax and ensured those who were clueless were out of a job.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Still considered a apprentice based on the # of years i've been in the field. But what about my skill level? I reed plans, and bend pipe just as well as any journeyman on the job. Not too confident in the mechanical room but Im coming along. I handle myself well and have the ability to work alone. Therefore I hate being called an apprentice/helper


Sounds cocky. You have a lot to learn. IMO you're not ready to lead or what did you call it? Command? Make it so #1. Lol.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

One word. TOOL.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

Sunny 1 said:


> Still considered a apprentice based on the # of years i've been in the field. But what about my skill level? I reed plans, and bend pipe just as well as any journeyman on the job. Not too confident in the mechanical room but Im coming along. I handle myself well and have the ability to work alone. Therefore I hate being called an apprentice/helper


You have big issues.... issues which will not be solved here. You wish all the glory with none of the dues. Your skill level now is almost zero to what it will be when you grow up. You cannot truly be worth much in three or four years, this trade is way more complex than your ability to absorb it in such a short amount of time. 

"Your" men will not change, because you will not change.You are in for a long, tough career until you wake up.

Too sad.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Couple of words occurred to me in relation to the title of this thread:

Concrete wall........





























and Hilti or Ramset gun. :whistling2::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Still considered a apprentice based on the # of years i've been in the field. But what about my skill level? I reed plans, and bend pipe just as well as any journeyman on the job. Not too confident in the mechanical room but Im coming along. I handle myself well and have the ability to work alone. Therefore I hate being called an apprentice/helper


Exactly what I expected. You reek of self entitled apprentice. No wonder you're not respected. I don't care what you don't like being called bc guess what kid...you are an apprentice. What a waste of bandwidth


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

I would do the right thing and tell the foreman that you are not ready or qualified to be in charge of anyone. Take a step back and learn the trade a bit more before taking on the responsibility of leading others.

Does anyone know if it is legal in NY for an apprentice to run work ? Kind of like a student telling a teacher what to do.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I only made it to the 2nd page of posts, so if I'm repeating, sorry.
> 
> To the OP, go immediately to the library and check this book out, and read it quickly.


X2

Great book!!!


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Two words for you big fella "East Coast"


What's that supposed to mean, kid.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Or you're going home!


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

So, did you fire anyone today?


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

jbfan said:


> So, did you fire anyone today?


Na we got alone well. Really was rushing so that the carpenters could start rocking. Really no time to make jokes. Plus my foreman was right there so they didn't have to take orders from me. But I'm cool with it


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sunny 1 said:


> *Still considered a apprentice based on the # of* _*years i've been in the field*_. But what about my skill level? I reed plans, and bend pipe just as well as any journeyman on the job. Not too confident in the mechanical room but Im coming along. I handle myself well and have the ability to work alone. Therefore I hate being called an apprentice/helper


What a big surprise there........still a cocky a$$, know it all snot-nosed apprentice with a freakin God complex. 

I "reed" plans.....no we all READ plans ( if you are going to go all grammar and spelling police on other guys on here.....get your crap together first) and you bend pipe as well as any JM on the job huh. So your meager 3 or so yrs of experience makes you more qualified than these guys who have worked hard, paid their dues and learned their stuff the right way??? I think NOT. There's WAY more to this trade than bending some pipe and reading some drawings. Most of those guys have probably forgotten more than you'll ever know.

You handle yourself well?????? Maybe the FOREMAN should be the guy to decide that....not you.:no:

You hate being called an apprentice?????? TOO BAD PRINCESS!!!! Suck it up and do your time in the trade and learn as much as you can before you run around and start barking orders at the MEN who have done exactly that.

If I was the foreman on this jobsite you're on I would go against my personal rule of "everybody gets a second chance" and I'd just kick your self-entitled, know it all ass to the curb

In conclusion....you're a freakin joke IMHO.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Within 1 year of working in the electrical trade my boss had me running my own truck. We were doing a big church and a 2 story school for it as well.

Someone else for the company started this (was the lead) but was no longer with us after the rough in.I kinda inherited this job although I don't know why since I did not know electrical from my ass prior to working for this company.

Anyway, the boss shows up on the job one day. 2 of the other workers were suppose to be installing the 2X2 lay ins in the church and I was working in the electrical room bonding the structure. I came down off the ladder and the boss points to the 2 guys who at the time were just standing at the ladder chatting. He looked at me and said "If I ever walk up on one of your jobs again, the only person I should ever see standing around is you!" and just walked off and left.

I did not know how to handle that. I mean, these guys had been working in this trade for this guy way longer than me. Although they were just "grunts" so to speak I felt that I was gonna have a hard time "being a boss to these guys".

I adjusted my way of thinking. I really don't know how I actually did it, that was years ago, but it went ok. Just used my best judgment, made the quick decisions and found the way to get they job(s) done. Used the help as I saw fit based on what they could do.

The moral I guess is either you have it or you don't. You got to earn the respect of those who work under you and some folks are different. You learn the person and limitations. Sometimes I had to be an A'hole, but at the end of the day it was all on me. I was the one responsible. My saying had been "I did not come to work to make friends, I came to make money/progress."


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

for being a tad _cocky _Rollie? 

the kid got $3 incentive to do just that

personally, that wouldn't even keep me in Captian Morgan for the week...:whistling2:

but you know how some folks can be motivated , and by so _little_, to go out and impart so _much_ discontent

if i were a bettin' man i'd say his foreman is using him to rub some serious Jman nose the wrong way 

~CS~


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> What a big surprise there........still a cocky a$$, know it all snot-nosed apprentice with a freakin God complex.
> 
> I "reed" plans.....no we all READ plans ( if you are going to go all grammer and spelling police on other guys on here.....get your crap together first) and you bend pipe as well as any JM on the job huh. So your meager 3 or so yrs of experience makes you more qualified than these guys who have worked hard, paid their dues and learned their stuff the right way??? I think NOT. There's WAY more to this trade than bending some pipe and reading some drawings. Most of those guys have probably forgotten more than you'll ever know.
> 
> ...


Rollie , you're the best ! I took a different approach with the lad , but your way cuts through the crap a lot quicker , lol !


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> for being a tad _cocky _Rollie?
> 
> the kid got $3 incentive to do just that
> 
> ...


I like the way you look at things ChickenMan..... you may very well be correct as to the intent of this foreman. 

I have to disagree with you though......I'm not a rum drinker. If we are talking about Crown Royal Reserve rye now........:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Rollie , you're the best ! I took a different approach with the lad , but your way cuts through the crap a lot quicker , lol !


Thanks Drumnut.......I kind of went on a bit of a rant there but this kid pissed me off. :laughing:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

No wonder we haven't seen kaboler on.. he changed his name to sunny it seems


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> What a big surprise there........still a cocky a$$, know it all snot-nosed apprentice with a freakin God complex.
> 
> I "reed" plans.....no we all READ plans ( if you are going to go all grammer and spelling police on other guys on here.....get your crap together first) and you bend pipe as well as any JM on the job huh. So your meager 3 or so yrs of experience makes you more qualified than these guys who have worked hard, paid their dues and learned their stuff the right way??? I think NOT. There's WAY more to this trade than bending some pipe and reading some drawings. Most of those guys have probably forgotten more than you'll ever know.
> 
> ...


Ok , now I owe you a beer , so we're even , lol !


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Ok , now I owe you a beer , so we're even , lol !


:drink::drink::drink::drink:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I would assign tasks and give them the option of completing them or taking the day off. You don't have to be an ass. Tell them the foreman said you were to assign them tasks and that is what you are doing. They don't have to like it they just have to do it.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> :drink::drink::drink::drink:


Ok , you twisted my arm , lol .


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

You are just a cub. Your foreman has put you in a tough spot. Treat the other guys with respect. You will be a Journeyman one day and your reputation will follow you.... Dont do anything stupid and keep your mouth shut!


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> for being a tad cocky Rollie?
> 
> the kid got $3 incentive to do just that
> 
> ...


As usual Steve , you look at a side to a story that most of us overlook , and I think you're right about his foreman . Nice job !


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

When I see journeymen question the legality of an apprentice running a job I laugh because at the end of the day the contractor is responsible and if he can't find a jman he trusts that speaks volumes.

And before you criticize someone's spelling its grammar, not grammer.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Make an example out of the first one who gives you a problem in front of everyone else. Start off with a stern audible warning and state to him you are the one left with the responsibility of overseeing the job, you will be treated with respect and if he or anyone else has a problem with that, there is the door, don't let it hit you in the ass on your way out.


:laughing:

Thats right! Bright and early tomorrow morning while everyone is gathered at the print table,pick the biggest guy on the crew, and beat the crap out of him infront of everybody. Then eat a sandwich out his lunchbox and calmly lay the guys out for the day. You wont have anymore problems.
:brows:

Edit: this post didn't have quite the sarcastic edge I intended it to have. It was a joke, so don't go hitting anybody in the mouth tomorrow morning. It might not work out quite how you think it will. :thumbup:


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> As usual Steve , you look at a side to a story that most of us overlook , and I think you're right about his foreman . Nice job !


I didn't think of that either. I worked for a big company with great bennies that wasted a hire by bringing in an imbecile just to get rid of a great lead HVAC mechanic.(as his boss) Nobody was allowed to have an ego half as big as the manager's, and that's all it was. They can sure play those games. They were both gone in a matter of months.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

adroga said:


> When I see journeymen question the legality of an apprentice running a job I laugh because at the end of the day the contractor is responsible and if he can't find a jman he trusts that speaks volumes.
> 
> And before you criticize someone's spelling its grammar, not grammer.


Comes from an apprentice as well. I never have worked with an apprentice capable of running men in this trade. Sunny dont sound like a guy I'd put any trust in. He can't count or tell the difference in pipe size. I guess it's okay he was running late. Lol


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Comes from an apprentice as well.


Yeah.....yet another one that just doesn't seem to get it. It's not just about the legality of an apprentice running work........which BTW is illegal in my area..... it's also about the fact that this particular apprentice is stupid enough to think that just because his so called foreman has told him that he is "second in command", whatever the hell that is, he feels that he is automatically entitled to respect. Respect that he does NOT want to earn nor......given the intelligence of some of his previous posts.... deserve.

I personally would NEVER work for a guy like that without turning everyday of his life into a little slice of hell. Respect is the LAST thing the likes of him would ever get from me.



BTW....I fixed my spelling.......just for you.


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

What do you mean comes from an apprentice as well?

I'm old enough and intelligent enough to formulate an opinion on a subject.

Contractor puts apprentice in charge.

What does that say about his journeymen.

Not all apprentices are created equal. You can't compare a snot nosed kid out if high school with a 34 year old with a home , children and might have higher education and previous work experience.

On that note I have never pretended to know everything, but I am ready to start running smaller jobs.


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

Go up to your foreman start crying and say daddy the guys are being mean to me


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

adroga said:


> You can't compare a snot nosed kid out if high school with a 34 year old with a home , children and might have higher education and previous work experience.
> 
> On that note I have never pretended to know everything, but I am ready to start running smaller jobs.


I don't see a difference. We all did our time as apprentices and part of that is to shut up learn and do as you're told. Doesn't matter the age and I would rather have a young apprentice any day than some old guy that thinks he knows it all already and should get some kind of privileges just for being older. 

There's a big difference between looking at a print to lay out drop ins and taking the whole set and running a smooth job from them. The former does not count as "reeding prints" lol we all did that as first years and felt special


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

adroga said:


> What do you mean comes from an apprentice as well?
> 
> I'm old enough and intelligent enough to formulate an opinion on a subject.
> 
> ...


#1. His contractor did not put him in charge. The foreman apparently did this. The foreman has decided, for whatever reason, that this guy is better than the JM on site, OR as the chickenman himself has suggested, he is using this guy to humiliate or belittle the JM's on site.

#2. It says that his JM deserve way more respect than they are getting ATM. They are not being recognized for the time they've put in and the things they have done and learned to get there.

#3. Not all 34 yr olds with a home,kids,and previous job experience are created equal either:no:. You may be an excellent apprentice BUT you still are not ANY more qualified than any other apprentice just because you have worked other jobs and have a home and kids. Some of the worst, most incompetent hacks I have ever known have had a home and kids. I'm not saying you are either of those.....I don't know you so I can't comment.

#4. You are NOT ready to start running any jobs.....small or not.....until you are a licensed, qualified JM. You are not considered a qualified,competent person in Canada until you hold a license. Apprentices should never be running work. If anything was ever to happen, a man injured, property destroyed etc while you are running the job....both you and the contractor would be strung up by your proverbial collective balls in a court of law because you are not yet licensed.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Rollie is on it. Can't put it better myself.


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

Listen .. I'm not running jobs.

Your jumping on a kid who was put in a position to do so to a point.

What would you do?

Tell your boss you can't.. Then you might as well quit.

I can have an opinion, we are on a god damned forum to exchange opinions so why even compare me to his situation.

I guarantee you guys wouldn't even try speaking to me in real life the way you come across on this forum, you actually come across as Internet bullies telling people to shut up.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going with full time troll.

I first looked at his number of posts and assumed he was real but I didn't bother to research any of the posts.

Like someone else said, no one is this stupid.

Kudos though on the effort.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

adroga said:


> What do you mean comes from an apprentice as well?
> 
> I'm old enough and intelligent enough to formulate an opinion on a subject.
> 
> ...


Well , that tells me the contractor better hire more competent journeyman ! No offense , but no apprentice should ever be in charge until they're no longer an apprentice . I don't care what you know , or what you think you know , 4 or 5 years doesn't give you the knowledge to run a job or a crew . There's a lot to know in this trade and no matter what you think , you'll never know it all , but you will learn more everyday , if you want to. An old timer once gave me very valuable advice when I was starting out . " keep your mouth shut , and your ears and eyes open kid , and you may just learn something ! He was dead on !


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

adroga said:


> Listen .. I'm not running jobs.
> 
> Your jumping on a kid who was put in a position to do so to a point.
> 
> ...


Awww....princess, sorry to have hurt your little feelings there. We are just telling it like it is. You can have all the opinions you want...no problem...but getting all upset when we point out OUR oppossing opinions is just .....well....childish,

As for your gaurantee.....if you spouted foolishness like " I'm ready to start running small jobs " around me in "real life"......I'd tell you the same damn thing.
So now if your feelings arent too battered and bruised......enjoy the rest of your evening here on ET.:thumbsup:


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree with keeping your mouth shut for the most part at work, but I've seen mistakes that I pointed out and saved my bosses behind a couple of times. Guess I should have kept my mouth shut.

I get the distinct impression that quite a few of you seem to want us apprentices to keep our mouths shut even here. At work is one thing but don't even begin to tell me to shut my mouth online because I'm an apprentice , you seem to put so much weight on your licenses that no one can debate with you guys about anything.

I had journeymen tell me how to lift weights , guess me squatting 500 lbs for 5 reps should have no opinion compared to a journeyman who lifts 150 lbs who was telling me I was squatting wrong.

Or most of the guys question how I can buy a house on an apprentice salary... Guess I should sell my home.

All companies I have worked for will fire your ass if as a fourth year you are not able to run small jobs. Knowing how to run small jobs doesn't magically happen when you get your license and if you haven't started as an apprentice you'll have a hard time as a sparky here.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

adroga said:


> I agree with keeping your mouth shut for the most part at work, but I've seen mistakes that I pointed out and saved my bosses behind a couple of times. Guess I should have kept my mouth shut.
> 
> I get the distinct impression that quite a few of you seem to want us apprentices to keep our mouths shut even here. At work is one thing but don't even begin to tell me to shut my mouth online because I'm an apprentice , you seem to put so much weight on your licenses that no one can debate with you guys about anything.
> 
> ...


AGAIN.......enjoy your evening here on ET. 

BTW....I love the way you worked in how strong you are and let us know again that you own a house...........this changes everything.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Lol! Strong is good for moving lots of heavy material


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

adroga said:


> I agree with keeping your mouth shut for the most part at work, but I've seen mistakes that I pointed out and saved my bosses behind a couple of times. Guess I should have kept my mouth shut.
> 
> I get the distinct impression that quite a few of you seem to want us apprentices to keep our mouths shut even here. At work is one thing but don't even begin to tell me to shut my mouth online because I'm an apprentice , you seem to put so much weight on your licenses that no one can debate with you guys about anything.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you got a big ego already. If you were on my job I'd make you take the trash out and clean the break shack! These cubs are outta control tonight lol. Their JW's need to smack em into shape.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Sounds like you got a big ego already. If you were on my job I'd make you take the trash out and clean the break shack! These cubs are outta control tonight lol. Their JW's need to smack em into shape.


Sounds about right:thumbsup:

I have to ask though dude........whats with the name??? al13nw4r3LC76 ??


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Let's keep the personal stuff out of the posts please.


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

Just using examples to make my point , but obviously lost to such intelligent tradesmen.

I scored 93% on my SAT's in high school.. 

Guys like you seem to need to piss on people to feel better, so go ahead and insult my intelligence now.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Sounds like you got a big ego already. If you were on my job I'd make you take the trash out and clean the break shack! These cubs are outta control tonight lol. Their JW's need to smack em into shape.


I'll take the trash out and since its Puzcki day, I'll eat all the donuts first. 

I can understand the company letting the guy have a try at working a crew. Let him get a taste and see if he's mature enough. 
Or maybe they are looking for a fall guy. He might end up as the scapegoat for the project running behind. 



Dennis Alwon said:


> Let's keep the personal stuff out of the posts please.


Now Dennis you didn't need to yell at us. 
My feelings are hurt and next someone is going to call me buttercup or something and then,,,,,


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

When did they start scoring SATs by percent?...like, never?


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

Percentile.. They rank your score comparably to others.. Unfortunately that's the number I remember from like 20 years ago, and I'm from Canada so we don't usually test for these.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

adroga said:


> Just using examples to make my point , but obviously lost to such intelligent tradesmen.
> 
> I scored 93% on my SAT's in high school..
> 
> Guys like you seem to need to piss on people to feel better, so go ahead and insult my intelligence now.


Works better if your Quote the member your directing it to. Not everyone on ET jumps each other or apprentices. 
But we do pick on each other in fun. But we shouldn't get personal like Dennis just mentioned. 

btw: a 93 is a useless comparison for some. I was stationed overseas when my HS class was doing that stuff.


edit: I see you've been here long enough. I didn't need to tell ya. Sorry.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Let's keep the personal stuff out of the posts please.


We'll be good Dennis......we promise. Just don't hit me anymore:jester:



kennydmeek said:


> When did they start scoring SATs by percent?...like, never?


It just means that you ranked in the top 93%. Its a crazy Canuck thing.



adroga said:


> Percentile.. They rank your score comparably to others.. Unfortunately that's the number I remember from like 20 years ago, and I'm from Canada so we don't usually test for these.


I haven't been in high school since 1989 but they were testing like that then. If I remember correctly, I was in the 90 something percentile but that is a long time, many beers and many whacks to the head ago:blink:.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Take this and your ego to the ditch.......then clean out my truck, dont forget breakfast.....when I say run, you say how fast....when I say jump, you say how high......


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

In my experience the only guys that constantly try to justify their position/existence in the trade are the ones who have to. Some apprentice with little man syndrome is no different


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

kennydmeek said:


> When did they start scoring SATs by percent?...like, never?


He did the math and converted his numbered score to a percentage , because he has that kind of crazy intelligence , lol !


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> It just means that you ranked in the top 93%. Its a crazy Canuck thing.


I reckon anywhere in there's better than being in the bottom 7%..:laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

kennydmeek said:


> I reckon anywhere in there's better than being in the bottom 7%..:laughing:


True enough.:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

adroga said:


> Percentile.. They rank your score comparably to others.. Unfortunately that's the number I remember from like 20 years ago, and I'm from Canada so we don't usually test for these.


I think the point was you confused percent and percentile and then dared us to insult your intelligence.


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm here to learn my trade. As much as I love this site fir the wealth of knowledge and experience I effin hate this alpha male crap and the need to tear down apprentices.
The same people here seem to attack and insult and it just boggles the mind that such macho tradesmen need to knock people down to boost their ego or are intimidated by apprentices who eventually gain some confidence.
You seem to forget your roots, abusing those under you because you were abused is not an excuse.
That's my last post on this thread that has turned sour because some people try and defend the needless attacks by the people who are supposed to mentor the next generation.
If this is the legacy you pass on to your apprentices, the future of this trade looks bleak indeed. 
Obviously not aimed at everyone, just the ones that jumped in to insult.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

When get your journeymans , you'll understand the journey , then, hopefully, you'll master it....


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> #1. His contractor did not put him in charge. The foreman apparently did this. The foreman has decided, for whatever reason, that this guy is better than the JM on site, OR as the chickenman himself has suggested, he is using this guy to humiliate or belittle the JM's on site.
> 
> #2. It says that his JM deserve way more respect than they are getting ATM. They are not being recognized for the time they've put in and the things they have done and learned to get there.
> 
> ...


Your wrong!!!!! My "Boss"(the owner of the company) (the contractor), ran his first job at the age of 16. His father had his own company, and raised him to be a contractor as well. Therefore he put him in positions to get the experience he needed. The JM gave him a hard way to go as well. They didn't respect him because they felt he wasn't as experienced as they were. But look at him now. He is a NYC electrical contractor running huge jobs at the age of 27. He became licensed at the age of 26. Some day I will be licensed. And that's my goal. To hell with a JM card. Unless your in the union, it doesn't matter


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> Your wrong!!!!! My "Boss"(the owner of the company) (the contractor), ran his first job at the age of 16. His father had his own company, and raised him to be a contractor as well. Therefore he put him in positions to get the experience he needed. The JM gave him a hard way to go as well. They didn't respect him because they felt he wasn't as experienced as they were. But look at him now. He is a NYC electrical contractor running huge jobs at the age of 27. He became licensed at the age of 26. Some day I will be licensed. And that's my goal. To hell with a JM card. Unless your in the union, it doesn't matter


what in the holy f*ck are you blabbering about? so you want to get licensed and run jobs but you dont want an A journeyman card?? you make my head hurt


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

In NYC, unless a guy has been in the union, he's not going to hold a JM card. It's no point.


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> what in the holy f*ck are you blabbering about? so you want to get licensed and run jobs but you dont want an A journeyman card?? you make my head hurt


Show me a guy in NYC that holds a JM's card that hasn't been in the union. It serves no purpose here. My boss never held one, neither did his father


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Sunny 1 said:


> Your wrong!!!!! My "Boss"(the owner of the company) (the contractor), ran his first job at the age of 16. His father had his own company, and raised him to be a contractor as well. Therefore he put him in positions to get the experience he needed. The JM gave him a hard way to go as well. They didn't respect him because they felt he wasn't as experienced as they were. But look at him now. He is a NYC electrical contractor running huge jobs at the age of 27. He became licensed at the age of 26. Some day I will be licensed. And that's my goal. To hell with a JM card. Unless your in the union, it doesn't matter


This is the same contractor you called a thief right?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> In NYC, unless a guy has been in the union, he's not going to hold a JM card. It's no point.


ok but im going to need a couple other new yorkers to confirm that. its hard to believe that anyone would forego the license that demonstrates them as a qualified individual in their chosen trade


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

This guy is a troll. He has to be. No one is this stupid.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> No one is this stupid.


God I hope not. Nothing surprises me anymore though


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Sunny 1 said:


> Hey guys! I'm currently on the job where the forman trust me and has me as his second in command. My Forman sits in our warm shanti all day while I report to him after each task is done. Then he gives me another task for the men. Problem is the guys are all older than me and don't respect my position. They ofter call me kid instead of my name. It bothers me and I don't like it. My Forman has instructed me to send anyone home who doesn't like the fact that I'm in charge. Hate to be a jerk but I think I might have to start sending guys home as of tomorrow


Knock one of them out cold and say "Next time I have to throw my fist around it will be inside your ass ******, now get inside! I'm gonna show you how real men ****" and they will be really scared of you.


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> This guy is a troll. He has to be. No one is this stupid.


U have a really big mouth with alot to say. Where I'm from, you would have to back up those insults up. You must have had a pretty violent life with that mouth huh tough guy


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Take your ball and go home you whiny little turd


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Sunny 1 said:


> In NYC, unless a guy has been in the union, he's not going to hold a JM card. It's no point.


Same in GA.
We don't have a JM card unless you are union.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> U have a really big mouth with alot to say. Where I'm from, you would have to back up those insults up. You must have had a pretty violent life with that mouth huh tough guy


No i have a very nice life thank you. I just have no patience for arrogant little trolls like yourself. I have no problem backing up my words. Sounds like when you have to back up your ass, you go go tremble behind your "great" boss's legs. Then once you deliver your bosses message of "your fired" you walk away with your chest all puffed out like a big man. Am I right?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you guys for real? Reading this thread is like watching a bad slasher movie. You don't want to look but you just have to. At what point does the virgin get it with the chainsaw?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

99cents said:


> Are you guys for real? Reading this thread is like watching a bad slasher movie. You don't want to look but you just have to. At what point does the virgin get it with the chainsaw?


The virgin never dies in a slasher movie.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> The virgin never dies in a slasher movie.


WHAT!!!

You mean I don't need to watch everyone ever made anymore to find that out?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> WHAT!!!
> 
> You mean I don't need to watch everyone ever made anymore to find that out?


And also if they have an exterior all in one service like on the west, no one dies.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

adroga said:


> I'm here to learn my trade. As much as I love this site fir the wealth of knowledge and experience I effin hate this alpha male crap and the need to tear down apprentices.


You have two basic problems, first and foremost - young folks with a little bit of knowledge believe they know everything and dangerously like to prove it. They have not the experience to understand that they don't know everything nor do they have the patience to learn. They have lots of energy and enthusiasm but not enough worldly skill to direct it.

Every trade, craft, profession has this problem, it is universal to pretty much all cultures. It is a constant. 

The second problem is we in this trade were never trained on how to deal with this misdirected youth, except in the ways we experienced. There isn't a 'Guide'. Many of us never even leave the apprentice mindset, having never had any role models to help us along.

If you read this far looking for answers, there are none. Just some advice...

Remember you are young and inexperienced and dangerous. You will remain this way until you change. Change is slow.

Some folks can only deal with you in a negative way because it is all they know.

Treat the folks who treat you well with some deference and respect.

Learn what you can by being pleasantly helpful.

Don't trust anyone who is willing to put you in harm's way to save time or make money.

When you get to the point in your career when *you* have apprentices, remember what you liked and didn't like and treat your apprentices accordingly.

The world is round.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

While I do agree with most of the comments from the seasoned, experienced crowd, I also see the point of the younger guys.
Of course we all had to pay our dues. That comes first. I am also of the opinion this kid should not be telling anyone what to do. He is not experienced enough to be in charge and his posts alone prove that. 
I was sure he was troll until I checked his profile. He did not join yesterday and already have 100 posts like our trolls do.
I also am of the opinion an apprentice should never be allowed to run a job.
I was in the union, so I never saw an apprentice do anything but work and go to school. There was no situation like this in my experience because it was not allowed and frankly makes absolutely no sense.

Now to the seasoned journeymen and masters.
Do we really have to act this way? Do we really have to have hairiest balls? Do we have to tell the world about how we "paid our dues" and anyone that has not paid them should shut up?
This is a forum and these younger guys can say stuff here they cannot say on the job. 
I was an apprentice and I was treated with dignity and respect. I called my journeyman and my supervisors sir. I always said please and I always looked to them for advice. 
In return, they treated me like I was someone.
Now , of course I had some jerk offs like we have here. The guys that scream the loudest, get mad and tell everyone how it should be are the ones I considered to be the least qualified to give advice to anyone.

Remember. Most of us were apprentices and new guys at one time.
Think about how you were treated and how you treat these people today.
Some of you guys may have learned this trade inside and out.
But know nothing about people and how we should treat others.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Great voices of reason. Someday I'll be mature too!


----------



## srlaws (May 27, 2010)

In 25 years I've never threatened to fire anyone, I'd warn them if their behavior or work was under par and if that didn't help then I'd fire them.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

One thing I failed to address.
The OP works in a state where there is no journeyman's license. So there is no indication if he is a journeyman, apprentice, master or crew leader.

Seems in this scenario, anyone could be in charge. How the contractor decides who is in charge is up to them. Not to anyone on this forum.

The OP has told us he has only 3 years or so in the trade and the people he is having issues with are more experienced but have no license either.
(There is no JW license in NY?)

So, how can we say he should not be in charge? How many of you would like to be told who can run a job and who can't?
That's right. None of you.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> One thing I failed to address.
> The OP works in a state where there is no journeyman's license. So there is no indication if he is a journeyman, apprentice, master or crew leader.
> 
> Seems in this scenario, anyone could be in charge. How the contractor decides who is in charge is up to them. Not to anyone on this forum.
> ...


Nice speech but doesn't change my opinion. Based on previous posts by this guy, including this one, he's not anyone to trust or run men. From calling his boss a thief, to wanting bonuses for nothing, and not being able to figure out simple switch gear tells me he's no where close to being a JW. Whether he's from a state with no jw card or not, you can tell he's not one. Being a qualified JW not only means sound electrical skills but a reasonable attitude. Sending people home because they call you "kid" is asinine and not JW behavior.


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Nice speech but doesn't change my opinion. Based on previous posts by this guy, including this one, he's not anyone to trust or run men. From calling his boss a thief, to wanting bonuses for nothing, and not being able to figure out simple switch gear tells me he's no where close to being a JW. Whether he's from a state with no jw card or not, you can tell he's not one. Being a qualified JW not only means sound electrical skills but a reasonable attitude. Sending people home because they call you "kid" is asinine and not JW behavior.


The more I listen to you, the more ignorant you sound. Yes, I do hope to someday join the union, but only for the compensation and bennies. One of my close friends is in local 3, and he told me that his partner (a female) is a "A" J-man but doesn't know how to wire a 3 way switch. Now I don't know how true it is but I've never known my friend to be a liar. No I'm not a J-Man and I'm not claiming to be. However I am making my bones in this company, and have been for the past 4 years. I'm not ready to run a job by myself, but I am leading certain tasks and have been doing a good job so far with minimal mistakes. But your untitled to your opinion my friend


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> While I do agree with most of the comments from the seasoned, experienced crowd, I also see the point of the younger guys.
> Of course we all had to pay our dues. That comes first. I am also of the opinion this kid should not be telling anyone what to do. He is not experienced enough to be in charge and his posts alone prove that.
> I was sure he was troll until I checked his profile. He did not join yesterday and already have 100 posts like our trolls do.
> I also am of the opinion an apprentice should never be allowed to run a job.
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> While I do agree with most of the comments from the seasoned, experienced crowd, I also see the point of the younger guys.
> Of course we all had to pay our dues. That comes first. I am also of the opinion this kid should not be telling anyone what to do. He is not experienced enough to be in charge and his posts alone prove that.
> I was sure he was troll until I checked his profile. He did not join yesterday and already have 100 posts like our trolls do.
> I also am of the opinion an apprentice should never be allowed to run a job.
> ...


You see......I have no problems with apprentices per se. Most of them are pretty good and are there to learn their trade. Those apprentices get treated fairly and with dignity. 


I do however have an issue with this jerk-off. union 347sparky is right......this guy just doesn't have it:no:


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> The more I listen to you, the more ignorant you sound. Yes, I do hope to someday join the union, but only for the compensation and bennies. One of my close friends is in local 3, and he told me that his partner (a female) is a "A" J-man but doesn't know how to wire a 3 way switch. Now I don't know how true it is but I've never known my friend to be a liar. No I'm not a J-Man and I'm not claiming to be. However I am making my bones in this company, and have been for the past 4 years. I'm not ready to run a job by myself, but I am leading certain tasks and have been doing a good job so far with minimal mistakes. But your untitled to your opinion my friend


I get the feeling you are the type that has absolutely no idea the magnitude of things you don't know. Ignorant of the reasoning behind the way you are asked to do things. You may be able to bend pipe, but can you lay out a pipe run without being told how it needs to be done, to accomplish what needs accomplished? Like laying out a run so you don't need to offset over it with the pipe rack, or so it doesn't interfere with framing that needs to be built, setting your boxes so they can be used as jboxes and drops for lights, putting pull boxes in places that you can pull from and so on. These are the simplest of examples. Move on to an undesigned service room and it gets exponentially more a brain game than a muscle game.
Moral of the story, you don't know the things you don't know.... If you can understand that, it is easier to learn.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunny 1 said:


> The more I listen to you, the more ignorant you sound. Yes, I do hope to someday join the union, but only for the compensation and bennies. One of my close friends is in local 3, and he told me that his partner (a female) is a "A" J-man but doesn't know how to wire a 3 way switch. Now I don't know how true it is but I've never known my friend to be a liar. No I'm not a J-Man and I'm not claiming to be. However I am making my bones in this company, and have been for the past 4 years. I'm not ready to run a job by myself, but I am leading certain tasks and have been doing a good job so far with minimal mistakes. But your untitled to your opinion my friend


Even if they couldn't wire a 3-way, I guarantee they could figure out where to land the neutral here-


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Are you guys still talking about this?

You all obviously haven't realised I'm the greatest electrician that's ever lived. 

Give it a rest already.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

walkerj said:


> Are you guys still talking about this?
> 
> You all obviously haven't realised I'm the greatest electrician that's ever lived.
> 
> Give it a rest already.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I can't get over the fact that NY wont let you run romex yet has no license.. or maybe that's why you can't...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> And also if they have an exterior all in one service like on the west, no one dies.


I gotta find an electrician to put that in for me. 
If you see one, please let me know. 
I'm screwed on the virgin part.


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

walkerj said:


> Are you guys still talking about this?
> 
> You all obviously haven't realised I'm the greatest electrician that's ever lived.
> 
> Give it a rest already.


When i saw your lsu avatar i knew u had to be a pretty decent electrician. Smart man!


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

This thread:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Now this thread is about train wrecks:thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


> Now this thread is about train wrecks:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

eejack said:


>


Great wreck.....how about this one???


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Errbody loves a train wreck


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Errbody loves a train wreck


Especially if we wreck power lines at the same time.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


> ...Errbody loves a train wreck


 Are those from your private photo stash? :lol:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

....ya just gotta keep watching











....... knowing its gonna get messy


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Errbody loves a train wreck


I got a call the other day from one of my mechanical guys that went something like this "You know that plant we were supposed to run pipe at... they just ran a bunch of tank cars off the rails." :laughing:

I guess the cars didn't take kindly to a small elevation misalignment in the tracks :laughing::laughing:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9yHsuFaDBYE


That's a train wreck!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Big John said:


> Are those from your private photo stash? :lol:


Yepper. I had some really good ones on another phone. The steel was ripped like paper.
Found it. 










It's actually aluminum.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Can this thread be a sticky:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9yHsuFaDBYE
> 
> 
> That's a train wreck!


You link doesn't work, so here it is fixed: (Did you by chance post the link from a mobile app? )


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Rollie73 said:


>


I can see the problem from here...the tracks go down that steep hill then back up. How the engineer didn't know something like this was going to happen is beyond me.:whistling2:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> How the engineer didn't know something like this was going to happen is beyond me.:whistling2:


It happened because he was posting on ET.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veOl60l28Ck&sns=em

What the OP sounds like to me


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

man that rig on two wheels had me laughing

this thread actually is starting to get funny

I used to work for a guy that would've fired me if I used this much phase tape to mark the conductors. i think I have a pretty good idea why they ran out of blue tape.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Almost looks like they pulled the wrong colors and are trying to re-identify? I see something that looks gray and something that looks brownish-orange.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Big John said:


> Almost looks like they pulled the wrong colors and are trying to re-identify? I see something that looks gray and something that looks brownish-orange.


Oh yeah , next to that mysterious pair of shoes , lol ! That one still gets me !


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Oh yeah , next to that mysterious pair of shoes , lol ! That one still gets me !


Those shoes belong to the last guy who dared to question the OP's authority. He was fired so fast......his shoes fell off.:laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally the shoe mystery is solved.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not just another pretty face:laughing::laughing:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Do you guys think this guy (original OP) will ever get our point? I personally think he won't.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well if there's anything left of him by the time we're through here, he may actually sugar off to something viable

we ain't easy

but neither are the trades.....

~CS~


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Close and lock this thread please?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> Close and lock this thread please?


Why? You don't like trains?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

But it's just getting traction


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't stop won't stop ...


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> Close and lock this thread please?


I agree ! Over 300 posts feeding into what we all ultimately know , is falling on deaf ears , for the most part ! They'll understand what we were talking about eventually , I think , lol ?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

nolabama said:


> But it's just getting traction
> 
> 
> View attachment 22362


Thats impressive!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

chewy said:


> Thats impressive!


and alarming.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> Close and lock this thread please?


NOOOOO!!!!!:no: This is just starting to get fun:laughing: Although I think the OP has given up on the thread



union347sparky said:


> Why? You don't like trains?


I love trains....especially train wrecks...lol



drumnut08 said:


> I agree ! Over 300 posts feeding into what we all ultimately know , is falling on deaf ears , for the most part ! _*They'll*_ *understand what we were talking about eventually , I think , lol *?


I'm not sure I agree with you on this one drumnut:laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Ethanol fire is not cool. South of Chicagoland.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Ethanol fire is not cool. South of Chicagoland.
> 
> View attachment 22364


Very not cool. Train derailed??


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> Very not cool. Train derailed??


Can't remember the details but yeah it did derail and subsequently caught on fire. Their is video of it out there. It burns blue for a bit it's so hot.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Another gem. Amtrak hit a truck carrying a textron APV.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Another gem. Amtrak hit a truck carrying a textron APV.
> 
> View attachment 22376


 
Stupid train! When are they gonna learn we can't watch out for them all the time? :whistling2:


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

Best thing for you to do sunny is to take a supervisors class. Check with your local employers council. If this is not available read a book, some suggestions are 'the 1 minute manager' or 'its your ship'. I have seen excellent supervisors that were young and I've seen horrible supervisors that were old, and vice versa point is you need to develop interpersonal skills to be effective and successful in management. Do be naive and believe technical skills and drive qualify you to be a supervisor because it doesn't.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Now that this thread is about actual train wrecks, it's much more interesting. Fun starts at 0:55.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

I am so mad at you guys for scaring this kid off. He was my favorite.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Ultrafault said:


> I am so mad at you guys for scaring this kid off. He was my favorite.


He'll be back because he doesn't "get it." An ego like that, he probably walked away thinking, "wow I am that great!" His ego won't let anything we said to him be absorbed to his memory.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> You aren't an effective leader until you see your name associated with doing bad things to animals written in the porta john.


Had a job supe named Noah. One day the crapper wall said "Noah loves ****!" Next day it was changed to "Noah loves to Rock!". He was a good guy, that Noah...


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Stickshaker said:


> Had a job supe named Noah. One day the crapper wall said "Noah loves ****!" Next day it was changed to "Noah loves to Rock!". He was a good guy, that Noah...


I always misspelled words on purpose in the crapper so nobody'd know it was me..:whistling2:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Speaking of Honey buckets I Went to use one on a jobsite once and written on the cover to the toilet seat was "DO NOT OPEN: FITTER TRAPPED INSIDE" I was laughing for quite a while after that :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

My favorite is "------ space shuttle." I guess you can insert your ethnicity of choice. The thought of a porta Jon floating in space just always made me laugh.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

That was a helluva thread, glad its over


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

It ain't over till its over


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh the humanity


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I hope this thread NEVER dies. EPIC.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

It's never over. This thread won't die.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Oh the humanity
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22450


I love the smell of Napalm in the morning........wait.....that is napalm isn't it???
:laughing:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

LegacyofTroy said:


> That was a helluva thread, glad its over


You had to open your mouth didn't ya?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I just noticed I have over 800 posts and I'm pretty sure I got about 50% of them in this thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

thread of the year. hands down


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I just can't wait to see where it takes us next


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

We've done train wrecks......how about


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Ferris wheels aren't safe.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't even like to look at that pic


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll see your amusement park accident with a plain and raise you one circus train wreck.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> We've done train wrecks......how about
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxDDuOGMqT4">YouTube Link</a>


How about a little water over the bow.
The fun starts at 2:17

http://youtu.be/Mwjrf0gZjIE


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

nolabama said:


> View attachment 22457
> 
> 
> I don't even like to look at that pic


How fast do you have to be going on a crotch rocket to do that to a car???:blink:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

lol the danica thread got obliterated


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> lol the danica thread got obliterated


Apparently twice...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

(deleted so as to not jeapordize the thread)


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, nothing all day , and then a flurry of wrecks in mere minutes , 

At Least the Horses-ass wins this one


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have found none better than this. It's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Blue (Nov 28, 2010)

Gotta love the madness!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> lol the danica thread got obliterated


And yet Shockdoc's "Inside the Mind of a Madman" thread got locked but still exists.....I rarely have reason to question the mod squads decision making but THAT makes no sense to me......:001_huh:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I don't even like to look at that pic


Somewhere I found pics of a rider who is embedded in the rear door of a trailer rig, he was going too fast, rear-ended the rig and was dragged for a mile. I do think the pics are too graphic for posting on here though.

EDIT: Found the link to Snope's where the pics are..WARNING: The pics are somewhat graphic, click on the link at your own risk. http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/tulsacrash.asp#photo4


----------



## RWeisberg (Feb 18, 2013)

dont buy them lunch. do not reward bad behavior. if they call you kid...and it bothers you....or if they know anything bothers you, they will use it against you and keep doing it. just blow it off. if they think it doesn't bother you...they may stop doing it. talk to each one individually. not in a group. express your respect for their experience and say you feel lucky to have them there and that you know you can learn a lot from them....”i need your help to make this a successful project.....its a team effort.” its hard. there are books on management or seek out online articles. unfortunately the macho BS egos of construction will remain with us probably forever and there is one in every crowd. sometimes more than one. management is difficult and being a young manager even more-so. sometimes if you give them a little freedom to pick a task they prefer if there are multiple tasks to do; that may help but if a person is a miserable angry person and/or is choosing to be difficult; it usually does not matter what you do and you may have to fire someone to get the others to wake up but it make the others angrier. are you getting more money to be a lead guy? how much? i was offered a foreman’s position for 5 bucks more an hour but turned it down. its not worth the extra 200 bucks a week to be there earlier...stay later...inventory all the stuff....do reports....put up with all the BS and have to answer for every little thing.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

^^^^^^ Why is is some new guy always has to come along and try to put a derailed thread back on the tracks? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah buddy this threads not about what its about anymore


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Take em to the strip club and buy them all lap dances. Then treat yourself to the male strip club you hangout at afterwords .


----------



## RWeisberg (Feb 18, 2013)

i am doing a research paper on the attention span of construction workers. thanks for the documentation.


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

That horse picture is very upsetting.  Even more than the others.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

ok, back on off topic...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

yrman said:


> That horse picture is very upsetting.  Even more than the others.


Thanks. I was trying to stick with the vehicle wreckage theme while implying we were beating a dead horse. The levels I operate on are deep


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

And sometimes a horse's a$$ is just a cigar....


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

RWeisberg said:


> i am doing a research paper on the attention span of construction workers. thanks for the documentation.


When you turn this paper in, find the Shift key.:thumbsup:


----------



## jayw (Jun 16, 2012)

mxslick said:


> Somewhere I found pics of a rider who is embedded in the rear door of a trailer rig, he was going too fast, rear-ended the rig and was dragged for a mile. I do think the pics are too graphic for posting on here though.
> 
> EDIT: Found the link to Snope's where the pics are..WARNING: The pics are somewhat graphic, click on the link at your own risk. http://www.snopes.com/photos/accident/tulsacrash.asp#photo4


That is crazy.


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^wow.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

For our Midwestern friends.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

rweisberg said:


> dont buy them lunch. Do not reward bad behavior. If they call you kid...and it bothers you....or if they know anything bothers you, they will use it against you and keep doing it. Just blow it off. If they think it doesn't bother you...they may stop doing it. Talk to each one individually. Not in a group. Express your respect for their experience and say you feel lucky to have them there and that you know you can learn a lot from them....&#148;i need your help to make this a successful project.....its a team effort.&#148; its hard. There are books on management or seek out online articles. Unfortunately the macho bs egos of construction will remain with us probably forever and there is one in every crowd. Sometimes more than one. Management is difficult and being a young manager even more-so. Sometimes if you give them a little freedom to pick a task they prefer if there are multiple tasks to do; that may help but if a person is a miserable angry person and/or is choosing to be difficult; it usually does not matter what you do and you may have to fire someone to get the others to wake up but it make the others angrier. Are you getting more money to be a lead guy? How much? I was offered a foreman&#146;s position for 5 bucks more an hour but turned it down. Its not worth the extra 200 bucks a week to be there earlier...stay later...inventory all the stuff....do reports....put up with all the bs and have to answer for every little thing.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Greatest thread ever.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Greatest thread ever.


Is this a violation?
And were not to park.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Next......


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Digging deep here


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

eejack said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

Now that's funny "laughing"


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm conducting research about actual disasters, seems all I have to do is print this thread......soooo many different types of disasters, none of em natural .....

An ET disaster is a man-made (or technological) hazard resulting in an event of substantial extent causing significant physical damage or destruction, loss of life, or drastic change to the environment. A disaster can be ostensively defined as any tragic event stemming from events such as trainwrecks. Apprentices, idiots, having your back against the wall, catastrophic accidents, going to fast, fires, or explosions. It is a phenomenon that can cause damage to life and property and destroy the economic, social and cultural life of people. It's Also very entertaining.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rollie73 said:


> I love the smell of Napalm in the morning........wait.....that is napalm isn't it???
> :laughing:


 :laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

For those doing the research a bit of info on this one. No one died. It's really old and was scanned from film. The rail train rolled back out of it's parking space so to speak ... I will try to find one with a log truck that is similar ...they died however.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I see your train wreck and raise you a pair of back boobs!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wildleg said:


>


Looks like he needs a good belly rub...:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> For those doing the research a bit of info on this one. No one died. It's really old and was scanned from film. The rail train rolled back out of it's parking space so to speak ... I will try to find one with a log truck that is similar ...they died however.


Opps


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Speed kills.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

So does stupid.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

A lesson should be learned here.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I see your train wreck and raise you a pair of back boobs!


OMFG


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> A lesson should be learned here.


Dibs on the cat.:thumbup:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> Dibs on the cat.:thumbup:


Really? I figured that eagle had the edge.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Really? I figured that eagle had the edge.


Depends of the cat can kill the eagle before hitting the bottom. Either way the cat may be dead, depends on the fall.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

union347sparky said:


> Really? I figured that eagle had the edge.


He does.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> omfg


 
two pair !!! see post 282.

Wtf.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> Dibs on the cat.:thumbup:


 
My money is on the Eagle !

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

This thread must hit 300 posts.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Rollie73 said:


> This thread must hit 300 posts.:thumbsup:


I'm just here because all the cool kids are.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:


----------



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

Here's my part in the 300.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

You guys are sick. You derailed a perfectly good thread where a helper needed advice and turned it into an Off Topic thread where we get to see cool pics and videos.

You guys should be ashamed of yourselves.

:thumbup:Cool pics and videos though.:thumbup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

That's 300 ^^^^


Did this thread get a little off-topic??:blink:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> That's 300 ^^^^
> 
> 
> Did this thread get a little off-topic??:blink:


A little, but it's sunny boys fault for not keeping us in line!:laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I has video. I will find.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaIyxnM4Lto&sns=em


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Where is sunny d? Is he the eagle or the cat , the train or the wreck, was he in that burning port a potty?, was he driving any of those vehicles ? Where ya go sunny? Missing a helluva show!!!!!


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

knowshorts said:


>


ROFL
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
This thread may have the same results as when sunny gives an order.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

RWeisberg said:


> dont buy them lunch. do not reward bad behavior. if they call you kid...and it bothers you....or if they know anything bothers you, they will use it against you and keep doing it. just blow it off. if they think it doesn't bother you...they may stop doing it. talk to each one individually. not in a group. express your respect for their experience and say you feel lucky to have them there and that you know you can learn a lot from them....”i need your help to make this a successful project.....its a team effort.” its hard. there are books on management or seek out online articles. unfortunately the macho BS egos of construction will remain with us probably forever and there is one in every crowd. sometimes more than one. management is difficult and being a young manager even more-so. sometimes if you give them a little freedom to pick a task they prefer if there are multiple tasks to do; that may help but if a person is a miserable angry person and/or is choosing to be difficult; it usually does not matter what you do and you may have to fire someone to get the others to wake up but it make the others angrier. are you getting more money to be a lead guy? how much? i was offered a foreman’s position for 5 bucks more an hour but turned it down. its not worth the extra 200 bucks a week to be there earlier...stay later...inventory all the stuff....do reports....put up with all the BS and have to answer for every little thing.


WTH is this guy talking about anyway^^^???



Sunny 1 said:


> Now that's funny "laughing"


The Sunny1 stopped in around post 278.......was pretty quite though.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Where is sunny d? Is he the eagle or the cat , the train or the wreck, was he in that burning port a potty?, was he driving any of those vehicles ? Where ya go sunny? Missing a helluva show!!!!!


I'd say sunny is the cat. He's also the wrecked train.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


>


 I remember driving across the Wilson Bridge between VA and MD one morning and seeing an excavator working down near the waters edge.

Came back across it that evening at high tide, and it looked exactly like that: Just the boom sticking out of the water. I laughed my ass off.


----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

Na I been watching. Just havent posted. You guys act younger than me


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sunny 1 said:


> Na I been watching. Just havent posted. *You* *guys act younger than me*


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Sunny 1 said:


> Na I been watching. Just havent posted. You guys act younger than me


Oh no you didn't , for being the sunny 1, you ain't too bright


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunny 1 said:


> Still considered a apprentice based on the # of years i've been in the field. But what about my skill level? I reed plans, and bend pipe just as well as any journeyman on the job. Not too confident in the mechanical room but Im coming along. I handle myself well and have the ability to work alone. Therefore I hate being called an apprentice/helper





Sunny 1 said:


> Na I been watching. Just havent posted. You guys act younger than me


Congrats on trolling these guys kid, well over 300 post, well done:laughing:


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Well done


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## holmeselectric9 (Feb 18, 2013)

What part of New York do you serve?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## Sunny 1 (May 11, 2012)

holmeselectric9 said:


> What part of New York do you serve?


My company is based out on Long Island, but most of our work is in Manhattan/Bronx. What part of NY are you from?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

We're taking the train!


----------



## holmeselectric9 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sunny 1 said:


> My company is based out on Long Island, but most of our work is in Manhattan/Bronx. What part of NY are you from?


I'm upstate. Albany area. Did you settle your issues as of now?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

holmeselectric9 said:


> I'm upstate. Albany area. *Did you settle* _*your issues as of now?*_


This thread has nothing to do with that anymore:no::no::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

you two stop trying to put this thread back on track...its about trains now


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I never read the op. I thought it was about trains ...


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> you two stop trying to put this thread back on track...its about trains now


I thought it changed to movies:blink::blink:


----------



## holmeselectric9 (Feb 18, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> you two stop trying to put this thread back on track...its about trains now


Electric trains? Power trains? Huh


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Really? I figured that eagle had the edge.


If an eagle can snatch goats off a mountain, then I bet the cat would loose also. 

http://youtu.be/VklTs-Tid_I


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Why not......


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sunny 1 said:


> I'm not buying them ****. They pissed me off today and I told them that they were headed in the direction of being fired. They kind of shaped up but I still since a little attitude. I'm on edge so hopefully nobody pushes my buttons tomorrow


Good management (NOT), that will bite you in the butt, now they will work against you behind your back.

Change your attitude, work with and for them, as noted pick up coffee break, become a leader and ignore the jabs it comes with the terrority. 

You are not their enemy, nor their friend, but you should be a leader and treat them as you want to be treated.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

It's under water, why does it have wipers???


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nolabama said:


> View attachment 22510
> 
> 
> It's under water, why does it have wipers???


Why does that clock only have 12 hours if the day is 24???:blink:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

nolabama said:


> It's under water, why does it have wipers???


Barnacles.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Ive seen this many times over the years there are folks who get a little power and they think there running the show .
Or the ones who kiss butt all day and keep there jobs sounds like your boss 
needs to be fired because he sits on his butt all day like most .
You sound like your upset because no one listens to you earn it kid .
What a joke you sound like the 55 plus supervisors or so ive seen go down the road over the years .
Now the big question what type of work do you do ?
how many workers are you in charge of ?
How long have you been in the trade ?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

piperunner said:
 

> Ive seen this many times over the years there are folks who get a little power and they think there running the show .
> Or the ones who kiss butt all day and keep there jobs sounds like your boss
> needs to be fired because he sits on his butt all day like most .
> You sound like your upset because no one listens to you earn it kid .
> ...


What are you talking about???


----------

